# How to connect flexible PVC pipe with regular PVC?



## jmhart

PVC Cement, just like regular PVC.


----------



## Craigthor

jmhart said:


> PVC Cement, just like regular PVC.


Yep! roud:


----------



## Oreo

Carflex / Spaflex... I love that stuff!!

It's been my experience that the flexible PVC is just a tiny bit smaller O.D. then the rigid PVC, so you'll want to use the PVC cement very liberally to get a good bond. It also helps to have a nice straight 90* cut on the end of the flexible PVC to be bonded.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

Sweet, thanks!

Yeah, I've noticed a different diamenter, so wasn't sure what to do 

Thanks again!


----------



## inkslinger

http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/pvc-pipe-cementing.htm


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

inkslinger said:


> http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/pvc-pipe-cementing.htm


Great instructions! Thanks!


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

*flex pvc tubing to bulkheads?*

I have one more question. I'd like to stay away from clear tubing and use flex pvc + regular pvc (in places for ball valves).

*What is the best way to connect flex pvc to the bulkhead provided I have threaded inside bulkheads in sizes 1" and 3/4" ?*

I bought 1" and 3/4" white flex pvc tubing but their IDs are a tad larger and slide on corresponding barb fittings too easy (I thought I can screw in barb fittings into bulkheads...). 
I'd appreciate if anybody can guide me with some methods/sfitting sizes/etc. Pictures would be nice...


Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Add a threaded slip to your bulkhead, then cement the spa flex to the slip that is threaded in the bulkhead. Dont try to cement spaflex to a threaded bulkhead.


----------



## Oreo

inkslinger said:


> http://www.spadepot.com/spacyclopedia/pvc-pipe-cementing.htm


It's funny that they recommend using "cleaner" AND "purple primer"... the two are the exact same thing and only need to be used once. "Purple Primer" is dyed purple so that it stains PVC. This way building code inspectors can see the purple and know that a contractor did the plumbing connections right and didn't try to take a short-cut by omitting the primer step.

I use only the "cleaner" just because it isn't purple and makes for nicer looking PVC plumbing. I'm not a contractor and my aquarium plumbing won't be inspected by anyone but me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You can also get clear primer


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Add a threaded slip to your bulkhead, then cement the spa flex to the slip that is threaded in the bulkhead. Dont try to cement spaflex to a threaded bulkhead.


Something like this? If so, say later if there will be a need to unscrew it from the bulkhead, it won't be easy provided I work inside of an aquarium stand plus tubing will be long...
Plus, it will be hard to actually screw it in when bulkhead is in place and I will need to rotate whole pipe with slip? Maybe I'm missing something? Please let me know!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thats it! You can add a Union so that you have the ability to easily remove it later. 

Fun with PVC!


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Thats it! You can add a Union so that you have the ability to easily remove it later.
> 
> Fun with PVC!


Alright! Thanks, umm, I assume Orlando?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thats me  

I use Unions when ever possible, you never know when you will want to remove,swap or just try something new.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Thats me
> 
> I use Unions when ever possible, you never know when you will want to remove,swap or just try something new.


Oh, one more thing! Mag drive 7 pump that I have has 1/2" threaded outlet but I was plunning to use 3/4" tubing since outlet pipe and bulkhead are 3/4". Is it ok to use 3/4" tubing with 1/2" pump outlet (of course union will be in place)?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sure no problem. I have been running something very similar for a few years now with no issue.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Sure no problem. I have been running something very similar for a few years now with no issue.


Orlando, thanks a lot for your help! Now, I'm back to the pvc shopping list :smile:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Glad I could help. I have been there many times, and will many times over. Right now I have a 50G breeder full of random PVC fittings left over from projects. You can never have to many, you never know when you might need one

-O


----------



## Beeya

FYI for anyone playing with pvc. Acetone works in much the same way as pvc primer, and you'll save some $$ along the way. Pilfer your lady friend's medicine cabinet for nail polish remover if you're in a pinch. Best part is no ugly purple/blue/whatever residue.

This is also great for removing printing on tubing itself, for a nice finished look.

edit: acetone isn't nice stuff. Best bet is to wear gloves and, you know, don't take a bath in it or anything...


----------



## Oreo

OOo... not sure about the nail polish remover there Beeya. Acetone might work but nail polish remover isn't 100% acetone. IIRC it contains something else, like mineral oil or something. I don't remember what it was exactly but I do remember that it would not be good for a solvent welded joint.

What really gets frustrating is when you literally have a box full of $200 worth of PVC fittings and yet you still need to make a trip to the hardware store to buy a bunch more for a project. No matter how many you have, there will always be a few you need that you don't have laying around. My wife will probably divorce me one day for that. lol


----------



## Beeya

Plumbing trip is always plural :hihi:

Nail polish remover may not be a good call, true. However the 100% acetone sold next to the nail polish in the cosmetics aisle works great


----------

